# The Original Midlands Polishing Classes (Nov)



## caledonia

*The Original Midlands polishing class (Nov.)*

Defined Details and Bespoke car care are pleased to announce that we will be running further classes based at Autobrite Hq in the midlands. *This will unfortunately be the last class planned this year. But we look forward to returning to the Midland in the following year.* The class will be held on the weekend of the *19th and 20th of Nov*. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in. 

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

The classes this year will cost £55 per head. We realise this is a little less than for our equivalent days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. But more to do with the time of year. So look at it as an early Christmas present for all that wish to attend. 

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of 2 for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on.

 
*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

*Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practised to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thickness's, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Lee will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own.​
Saturday 19th of November (Beginners Class)
1.Raceno7
 2.Neil0s (Conditions)
 3. 
4.Mick T
5. Mick T +1
6. Grizzly_TJ
7. Happypostie
 8. Jam3s
9._John_
10. 
Reserve places.
1.Mattey H
 2.Repoguy
 3.Chris_v6
 
Sunday 20th of November. (Beginners and Advanced Class.)  
1.Jakub555 Advanced
 2.Cosdog (Advanced)
 3.
 4.Happypostie Advanced
 5. Banditbarton
 6.NeilG40 Advanced
7.Davewhitt
8. Bally191
9.Craigblues
10 Sojourna
 
Reserved Places.
1.Mike-G
2.A17
 3.Trev 
 4.Gunner129 Conditions
5. leemckenna Begnners *Machine polishing Advanced Class.*​
Got some machine polishing experience but looking to expand you skills? *Attended one of the rotary polishing days above or have previous Rotary experience* and are keen to learn more? This day will interest you 

*Machine Polishing Introduction*
A quick intro to machine polishing, the machines and products available on the market. Not long will be spent here as the day will assume prior knowledge of machine polishing (not a lot, but some ) ... The theory of how abrasive and filling polishes achieve their correction will be explored to give a broader understanding of the machine polishing process - and how this theory governs products choice, and working techniques.

 

​
*Assessing a Paint Finish*
We will explore the various types of paint defect that you may encounter and whether or not they are solvable by machine polishing - from general swirls to deep scratches, oxidisation to bird etching. Methods for assessing the paint finish will be looked at - techniques for using swirl spotting lights (and the various lights on the market), as well as proper use of the paint thickness gauge. How to achieve average readings to assess removal rates will also be looked at. 

 

​
*Rotary & Dual Action - The Differences & Similarities*
The two main types of machine polisher on the market, here we will look at what are the main differences and similarities between rotary and dual action. We'll look at what these difference mean for the polishing process and how they affect the results that are achieved. Also where certain machines would be preferable to others.

 

​
*Rotary Polishing*
This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Rotary polishing day - looking at methods for maximising the correction where required and ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. We'll focus on how to assess the achieved results, and how to "read" to the paint to give us information on the best methods to proceed with correction the car in front of us. Everything from high speed compounding to fine finishing will be covered. This will also include an in depth session with Smat abrasives and how to work them to gain full correction and increased clarity in the finish.

 

​
*Wool Pads (Rotary)*
In this section we will look at wool pads and their differences to the ever popular foam that is used by the vast majority of detailers in the UK. The advantages (and disadvantages) of choosing wool will be looked at, with the focus being on wool as a method for achieving serious correction on a large paint area. The techniques with wool are quite different to foam but wool does have some great advantages which will be explored. 

 

​
*Wet Sanding by Machine (DA)*
In this section we will explore techniques for *wet sanding* using a Dual Action polisher. This is a method to achieve high levels of correction on a local area - we will look at how to maximise the correction achieved while minimising the inflicted paint damage so as to ensure no deep pig tailing is left in the finish which is hard to remove after the sanding. We will also have the *new Meg Da system on hand showing how to work this correction system, whether you are looking to re level the surface, or gain correction from it full correctional abilities. This system has so many hidden benefits as will become clearer on the day.*

 

​
*Avoiding Disaster*
With the introduction of various new techniques for enhancing correction levels and finish, we will also focus on how to avoid disaster - that is, how to avoid putting in paint marks that cannot be removed, striking through or burning the paint. Emphasis will be put on things to look out for while working and how to gauge the readings from a paint gauge. No method is100% fool proof but you can go a very long way to ensuring safe polishing by taking precautions and these will be looked at here.
This day is ideal if you feel you want to expand your machine polishing techniques or build on what you have learned in a previous machine polishing training day. It will have both theory and practical elements to the day, most of the day will be practical to give you as much of a feel for the techniques as possible.

 




























































































































































































​


----------



## Cosdog

Hi, 

would be greatly interested to put my name down for sunday's advanced session. I've grasped the basics of rotary polishing so far and would like to enhance (heh) my knowledge a bit. 

Can you let me know payment details and the address where the session will be held if possible?

Looking forward to the session already!

Thanks


----------



## A17

Saturday 19th of November (Beginners Class)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Sunday 20th of November. (Beginners and Advanced Class.) 
1.A17 (Let me know how you want payment thanks.)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserved Places.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Brummie_Nige

I'd like to attend the beginner's class but need to check if I can make it. Will let you know asap. :thumb:


----------



## Raceno7

Please could i put my name down for this :thumb:

Matt Eagland
Beginners Class
Sat 19th November


----------



## Jakub555

Hello Gordon
Hope you very well 
Please , put my name on Sunday's Course.
Thank you


----------



## NMN

I have updated for everyones benefit - apologies to anyone I have missed - or misinterpreted!! 

Saturday 19th of November (Beginners Class)
1. Raceno7
2. Neil0s (Please confirm how to make payment)
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Sunday 20th of November. (Beginners and Advanced Class.) 
1.A17 (Let me know how you want payment thanks.)
2. Jakub555
3. Cosdog (Advanced)
4.
5.
6.

Reserved Places.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I have updated for everyones benefit - apologies to anyone I have missed - or misinterpreted!! 

Saturday 19th of November (Beginners Class)
1. Raceno7
2. Neil0s (Please confirm how to make payment)
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Sunday 20th of November. (Beginners and Advanced Class.) 
1.A17 (Let me know how you want payment thanks.)
2. Jakub555
3. Cosdog (Advanced)
4. Trev (Advanced)
5.
6.

Reserved Places.
1.
2.
3.

Hi Gordon,

I have added my step Dad to the Sunday class, hope that's okay? He's on here, but not sure of his User ID

Russ.


----------



## leemckenna

hi can you put my name down for the sunday how do you take payment thanks lee


----------



## Jakub555

I have updated for everyones benefit - apologies to anyone I have missed - or misinterpreted!! 

Saturday 19th of November (Beginners Class)
1. Raceno7
2. Neil0s (Please confirm how to make payment)
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Sunday 20th of November. (Beginners and Advanced Class.) 
1.A17 (Let me know how you want payment thanks.)
2. Jakub555
3. Cosdog (Advanced)
4. Trev (Advanced)
5. leemckenna
6.

Reserved Places.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## caledonia

First batch of pms sent out to all members that have shown an interest.
Thanks once more
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

leemckenna said:


> hi can you put my name down for the sunday how do you take payment thanks lee


Thanks for the prompt payment and you are no verified on the day.
You will receive a pm one week prior to the class as a reminder and it will enclose address details.
Thanks once more
Gordon


----------



## Mattey h

If there are some places left, can you put me down for the beginners class on the Saturday please?
Can you pm me with the payment details?


----------



## caledonia

Mattey h said:


> If there are some places left, can you put me down for the beginners class on the Saturday please?
> Can you pm me with the payment details?


Thanks Mattey. I have added your name and will forward you a Pm just now.
I have also updated Jakub on the list and he in now confirmed.
Gordon.


----------



## Mattey h

Thanks for that, will forward the payment asap.


----------



## Raceno7

All paid up :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Raceno7 said:


> All paid up :thumb:


Payment received and you are now confirmed on the day.

I have also added Gunner to the list and will forward you a pm just now.
Gordon.


----------



## Mick T

Where are the the courses held?. Interested in the beginners course


----------



## Mick T

*Beginners Course*

Is there a place for myself +1 for the beginners on saterday please.


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi mick did you not get my pm i sent it about 30 mins before DW went down ??

yes there are places for you no worrys at all


----------



## Mick T

Thanks for the reply but was unable to get back to you.
Please put me +1 down for a place for Saturday 19th for beginners course.
Details for payment and I will pay for them both. :thumb:



BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi mick did you not get my pm i sent it about 30 mins before DW went down ??
> 
> yes there are places for you no worrys at all


----------



## caledonia

Mick T said:


> Thanks for the reply but was unable to get back to you.
> Please put me +1 down for a place for Saturday 19th for beginners course.
> Details for payment and I will pay for them both. :thumb:


Thanks Mick.
I have forwarded you a pm with payment details, as requested and updated the list with people that are now confirmed and new enquiries.
Gordon.


----------



## Mick T

*Beginners course*

Thanks Lee
Money sent as requested


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

hi, i'm interested in the beginners class on saturday the 19th, is it still free ?

cheers 

Alan.


----------



## caledonia

Grizzly_TJ said:


> hi, i'm interested in the beginners class on saturday the 19th, is it still free ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Alan.


Yes Alan there are still a few places available on Saturdays class. I will add your name to the list and forward you the necessary PM.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

Cheers Gordon,

payment sent, i can't reply or read PM's due to my lack of posts so i put my email address in with the payment

Alan.


----------



## happypostie

i would like to attend both days please . i have and use off a da but would still like to do both days ,as i would be staying over night so may as well have both days . thanks khalid


----------



## ginge7289

happypostie said:


> i would like to attend both days please . i have and use off a da but would still like to do both days ,as i would be staying over night so may as well have both days . thanks khalid


Glad to see you went for it khalid.


----------



## happypostie

ginge7289 said:


> Glad to see you went for it khalid.


Ginge went up there last year on my way to Ellesmere port vauxhall open day .my birthday next week and the wife was asking what i wanted  . ive also sent a pm to zaino as i would like a morning at there place ,he is just sorting out a day for me . i need to learn so much more . khalid


----------



## [email protected]

Shaping up to be another great event @ The Midlands Polishing Class! I have to admit i really enjoy them, meeting people and the banter and at this particular meet we will be introducing the New Flex PE 14-2 150 Rotary Polisher in all of the Rotary classes so you experiance what a proper machine feels like
:thumb:

Many thanks for all of your interest and i will see you all soon!:thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## caledonia

happypostie said:


> i would like to attend both days please . i have and use off a da but would still like to do both days ,as i would be staying over night so may as well have both days . thanks khalid


Hi Khalid
I have added you to both dates and look forward to seeing you once more. Yes I remember when you attended the last open day. But also remember Mark has moved so stay tune for the new address. I will forward you the Pm now.
Regards Gordon.

I have also updated the list and confirmed Grizzly.


----------



## happypostie

caledonia said:


> Hi Khalid
> I have added you to both dates and look forward to seeing you once more. Yes I remember when you attended the last open day. But also remember Mark has moved so stay tune for the new address. I will forward you the Pm now.
> Regards Gordon.
> 
> I have also updated the list and confirmed Grizzly.


thanks Gordon . ive now paid in full :thumb: yes will need the new address in time . khalid


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

cool, looking forward to it


----------



## NeilG40

Hi Gordon, could you put me down for the advanced class on Sunday?

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

NeilG40 said:


> Hi Gordon, could you put me down for the advanced class on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the interest Neil I have added your name to the list as well as Mike-G. I will forward you the first Pm just now.
Gordon


----------



## Goodfella36

Thank you to all that have signed up so far looks like it will be a very good weekend


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Lee, what we doing about Trev? Beginners? I've had no PM yet...


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi Russ 

you not had a pm of Gordon yet i will remind him.

It really is up to you but i think all the basics need covering first then he can learn more and more of you over time least this way can always follow you up and you know be safe leaveing him to it.


----------



## jam3s

Hi

are there any places left on the beginners day ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah, agree mate. Let's get him on Beginners


----------



## Goodfella36

jam3s said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any places left on the beginners day ?


I think there is 1 maybe 2 places left let us know if you would like your name adding to the list.



RussZS said:


> Yeah, agree mate. Let's get him on Beginners


ok Russ will get it sorted with Gordon tonight

Cheers


----------



## jam3s

Yes please add me to the list, and how would you like payment, Paypal ?


----------



## Repoguy

HI, if there are any places still available for the Saturday beginners course, I would be interested please. Many thanks Jonathan


----------



## caledonia

jam3s said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any places left on the beginners day ?


If you can let me know what day suit you M8. I will added you to the list.
Saturday is totally beginners and Sunday is a mixed class.



RussZS said:


> Yeah, agree mate. Let's get him on Beginners


I will forward you the PM russ. Sent the original to Trev on the forum



Repoguy said:


> HI, if there are any places still available for the Saturday beginners course, I would be interested please. Many thanks Jonathan


Again as above. 
If you can let me know what day suit you M8. I will added you to the list.
Saturday is totally beginners and Sunday is a mixed class.

Regards Gordon.


----------



## Repoguy

Saturday please, will forward the pp payment to confirm. thanks


----------



## davewhitt

sunday pls ,i'm still getting a few odd results but i'm not a beginner ,well i may be haha .just let me know how to pay .


----------



## Chris V6

Is there any space left on the saterday ??

Thanks


----------



## Goodfella36

davewhitt said:


> sunday pls ,i'm still getting a few odd results but i'm not a beginner ,well i may be haha .just let me know how to pay .





Chris V6 said:


> Is there any space left on the saterday ??
> 
> Thanks


Hi pm sent to you both

Cheers

Lee


----------



## davewhitt

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #84X93690G1909391X)


from dave whittaker ,it may come up in the wife's name on pay-pal 

see you on the 20th 

any one else going from notts


----------



## jam3s

Hi

Likewise money sent last night. 

See you on the 19th.

Travelling from Bristol if anyone going is local.


----------



## davewhitt

autobrite-direct said:


> introducing the New Flex PE 14-2 150 Rotary Polisher in all of the Rotary classes so you experiance what a proper machine feels like
> :thumb:


better bring my card then:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

davewhitt said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #84X93690G1909391X)
> 
> from dave whittaker ,it may come up in the wife's name on pay-pal
> 
> see you on the 20th
> 
> any one else going from notts





jam3s said:


> Hi
> 
> Likewise money sent last night.
> 
> See you on the 19th.
> 
> Travelling from Bristol if anyone going is local.


Thank you both looking forward to meeting you, looks like this will be a great full weekend


----------



## _john_

Hi, can you put me down for the Saturday? You can PM me your details for payment and so on. Thanks.


----------



## caledonia

Chris V6 said:


> Is there any space left on the saterday ??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chris I understand that Lee has already forward you a PM. But just in case I will forward one once more.



_john_ said:


> Hi, can you put me down for the Saturday? You can PM me your details for payment and so on. Thanks.


No problem John. I will send over the pm just now.

Just a reminder. Since the classes are almost full. Confirmation and verification on these classes. Is based on first to pay. So please do not get caught out, as there are a few in the reserve places.
Gordon.


----------



## _john_

payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #0K578949RB0546232)


----------



## bally191

I'd like to put my name down for the advanced class please on Sunday and could you let me know who I need to pay etc

I do not have enough posts for PM so can you e-mail me on [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## sojourna

I would like to sign up for the beginners class on Sunday please. Thank you.


----------



## _john_

Not had an email about the location and so on, is it on the way?


----------



## Goodfella36

_john_ said:


> Not had an email about the location and so on, is it on the way?


All final emails to people who have payed are sent soon i know Gordon is a touch busy at moment but dont worry everyone will get all detailes before the class :thumb:


----------



## craigblues

Someone forgot to tell me there was more advanced classes, didn't we BespokeCarCare. 

Any advanced spaces left?


----------



## Goodfella36

craigblues said:


> Someone forgot to tell me there was more advanced classes, didn't we BespokeCarCare.
> 
> Any advanced spaces left?


Sorry had many sleeps since the class yes there is a space for the sunday class by the looks of it would you like it?


----------



## caledonia

_john_ said:


> Not had an email about the location and so on, is it on the way?


Thanks for the prompt payment John and you are now confirmed on the class. I will send out the final pms later this week. Once I free up some more time.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.



craigblues said:


> Someone forgot to tell me there was more advanced classes, didn't we BespokeCarCare.
> 
> Any advanced spaces left?


I have forwarded you a pm Craig. will be good seeing you once more.



bally191 said:


> I'd like to put my name down for the advanced class please on Sunday and could you let me know who I need to pay etc
> 
> I do not have enough posts for PM so can you e-mail me on [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


Email sent as requested.



sojourna said:


> I would like to sign up for the beginners class on Sunday please. Thank you.


Pm sent also.


----------



## bally191

All Paid, please confirm when money has been recieved.

Cheers

Bally


----------



## caledonia

Bally and Craig you are now confirmed.
Look forward to seeing you on the Sunday.
That only leaves 1 most space for Sundays class presently. So be quick if you are interested.
Gordon.


----------



## sojourna

Hi

As a new member, I an not currently able to read or send private messages, so can you kindly let me know 1). if the space for Sunday is still available and 2). how I can make payment, as I really would like to attend. Payment will be made by return! Please email me directly [email protected]

thanks



caledonia said:


> Bally and Craig you are now confirmed.
> Look forward to seeing you on the Sunday.
> That only leaves 1 most space for Sundays class presently. So be quick if you are interested.
> Gordon.


----------



## sojourna

Thanks for the email. Payment made; please confirm when money has been recieved.

Thank you

sojourna



sojourna said:


> Hi
> 
> As a new member, I an not currently able to read or send private messages, so can you kindly let me know 1). if the space for Sunday is still available and 2). how I can make payment, as I really would like to attend. Payment will be made by return! Please email me directly [email protected]
> 
> thanks


----------



## caledonia

sojourna said:


> Thanks for the email. Payment made; please confirm when money has been recieved.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> sojourna


Yes your payment was received and I have now added your name to the Sunday class.

Final pms will go out over the weekend.
Thanks once more
Gordon.


----------



## davewhitt

hi did you send out the pm .because i didn't get one ,and knowbody else has said anything


----------



## happypostie

not sent out yet . probably send them out tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Final Pms have now been sent this morning. Anyone that has not received one could you please reply ASAP. Bally & Sojourna you have emails.

Sorry for the late response. But I have been working flat out on other projects.

Gordon.


----------



## Sawyer

Is there any space on the beginners class on Saturday? Late notice but I've only just noticed this!


----------



## Goodfella36

Sawyer said:


> Is there any space on the beginners class on Saturday? Late notice but I've only just noticed this!


Hi yes this is a place left if you would like it will fire a pm over with details

Cheers


----------



## banditbarron

I always miss these and see them at the last minute. Tried to get to the last one at last minute and couldn't reschedule things. 

I can make the Sunday if there is still a place going at all? Would be a beginners class if it makes any difference?

If someone can let me know either way and send me the payment details if there's a space free. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## caledonia

I will get one over to you just Now Dave. Beginners on Sunday no problem
Thanks for the interest.
Gordon


----------



## banditbarron

Payment been sent if you could confirm and amend list accordingly when you can cheers

Dave


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Dave
Payment received and you should have the final pm.
See you on Sunday.
Gordon


----------



## _john_

Hi, I can't make this now so I've sent you a PM. Awaiting your reply 

John


----------



## NMN

What a brilliant day, very well delivered & learnt so much! Looking forward to the next one!

Great to meet a few of you fellow ocd'ers too!!

Particular thanks to Lee, Gordon & Mark.


----------



## Trip tdi

I would love to attend this, shame i'm miles away from the location... it will be mission for me to travel.. otherwise anyone attending, have a great day there from myself...


----------



## Raceno7

Neil0s said:


> What a brilliant day, very well delivered & learnt so much! Looking forward to the next one!
> 
> Great to meet a few of you fellow ocd'ers too!!
> 
> Particular thanks to Lee, Gordon & Mark.


I second what you've said Neil, and it was great to meet you today :thumb:

I also learnt loads today and will defo be going back in the new year for the
advanced course :buffer:
Thanks to everyone invalved


----------



## Alan W

Trip tdi said:


> I would love to attend this, shame i'm miles away from the location... it will be mission for me to travel..


Gordon travels down from Scotland to host all these polishing classes! :thumb:

It is well worth the effort to attend and you will learn an awful lot of things that may otherwise take you years! 

Alan W


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

Cheers to Gordon, Lee, and Mark for the training day yesterday, had a great day and learned a lot, top notch guys !!

just need to decide on a machine !

Alan.


----------



## banditbarron

Just got back from today's session and a big thanks the Gordon Mark and Lee 

Dave


----------



## Jakub555

Thank you very much for the very good day
Big Thanks to Gordon , Lee and Mark
It was also very nice to meet others Detailing World Fans
All The Best 

Thank you
:thumb:


----------



## davewhitt

Gordon. lee,

thanks for a great day ,hopefully something stayed between the ears ,but it was nice of lee to stay i'm no beginner .and that you liked the jag ,

btw guys if you look on the cyc car of the month you can give me your vote if you thank its good enough


----------



## happypostie

well im another who would like to thanks Gordon/Lee and Mark . i went on both days and they were both great . ive hopefully learned a lot , if it all sinks in to my head . to see the damage on the poor Volvo :doublesho before we all had a go at :buffer: i could not believe the results that we all got under the watchful eyes off Gordon /Lee . i must say the poor car did take a bit off a hamering over the 2 days :doublesho . it was also good to see/meet fellow dw members that seem to be as ocd :doublesho as i am . thanks again . khalid:thumb:


----------



## Mick T

*Beginners course*

Just to say a big THANKS to Gordon, Lee and Mark for a great day. I and my son enjoyed and gained a lot from this course and it was fun. Would recommend these courses to anyone starting out with polishing machines. To see what damage Gordon and Lee did to that Volvo that we had to repair was an eye opener.
Also nice to meet and chat to other DW fans. Will certainly go on the advanced course next year.:thumb:


----------



## pebblemonkey

Hi

What happens to those that paid and could'nt attend? Are we elegible for a place next year?

I haven't recieved any response and I did inform you well before the event!


----------



## banditbarron

gunner129 said:


> Hi
> 
> What happens to those that paid and could'nt attend? Are we elegible for a place next year?
> 
> I haven't recieved any response and I did inform you well before the event!


I'm sure they will sort something out. Lee and Gordon aren't thieves but are busy people from what I hear from them so give them time :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Jakub555

As above
they are busy


----------



## Jakub555

but when did you canceled ?

maybe was too late ?
?


----------



## caledonia

gunner129 said:


> Hi
> 
> What happens to those that paid and could'nt attend? Are we elegible for a place next year?
> 
> I haven't recieved any response and I did inform you well before the event!


Hi Andy I have sent a further Pm to you. Looks like the other has gone astray it was sent on the 8th I believe. Be I await your reply as to your decision discussed within the PM.



banditbarron said:


> I'm sure they will sort something out. Lee and Gordon aren't thieves but are busy people from what I hear from them so give them time :thumb:
> 
> Dave


Thank for the nice comments once again.:thumb:


Jakub555 said:


> but when did you canceled ?
> 
> maybe was too late ?
> ?


All sorted now Jakub and thank you also.

I just wish to take this opportunity to thank everyone that attended over the weekend. And the very kind comments left. It is very tiring as you might imagine. But well worth it as the banter and eagerness show from everyone on these days. Helps us though.
I am glad that everyone found the class beneficial and fun. But more than anything else take care, practice and hone the skills you have picked up and I look forward to the results in the showroom in the future.

Gordon.


----------



## pebblemonkey

banditbarron said:


> I'm sure they will sort something out. Lee and Gordon aren'T thieves but are busy people from what I hear from them so give them time :thumb:
> 
> Dave


Which part of my post refers to a theft? Nobody has the monopoly on being 'busy' either! We're all busy in our chosen professions and lifestyles.

Anyway thanks Gordon I know there were some problems last time with receiving messages and you have a heavy workload. Ill have a read of your pm:thumb: Perhaps my post was a little curt and I apologise if it looked arsey.....I could have put it better.

Not been on here for a while either. Been sooo busy:lol:


----------



## craigblues

Slightly delayed but just wanted to Thank Gordon and Lee as once again another cracking day, even though my head was killing me and my face didn't show I was enjoying it, inside I did! 

Reccomend it to everyone!

Looking forward to what your going to offer next year.

And Lee I might take you up on your offer, if you remember....


----------



## Cosdog

Same here, a bit delayed, but wanted to say thanks to Gordon and Lee for a cracking day! Highly recommended!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Goodfella36

craigblues said:


> Slightly delayed but just wanted to Thank Gordon and Lee as once again another cracking day, even though my head was killing me and my face didn't show I was enjoying it, inside I did!
> 
> Reccomend it to everyone!
> 
> Looking forward to what your going to offer next year.
> 
> And Lee I might take you up on your offer, if you remember....


I remember always welcome

Thank you to everyone who came to this years classes and hope to see you all again at some point :thumb:


----------



## Mick T

*Ref Nov Beginners Course*

:buffer:Any photo's of the course available please?


----------



## Mick T

*Ref Nov Beginners Course*

Bump


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi mick I will give Gordon a nudge I am sure he took a few I know he is very busy at moment but sure he will get chance to stick some up soon


----------



## Mick T

*Ref Nov Beginners Course*

Thanks. Looking f/ward to seeing them


----------



## craigblues

Can someone PM me the pad sequence if anyone has a picture or doesn't mind writing it? I've lost my paper with it on. Sounds stupid I know, go easy on me.


----------



## Mick T

*Pads*


























Hope this helps :buffer:


----------



## craigblues

Thanks! Owe you one.


----------



## Mick T

*Pads*

No problems Mate. They were the only pics my son took of the day.
I was hopeing for group pics of us lot removing those bad scratches on the volvo.


----------

